
Robotic driving instructors are here to make lessons less stressful - thetechlead
https://www.abacusnews.com/future-tech/robotic-driving-instructors-are-here-make-lessons-less-stressful/article/3005846
======
tropo
Maybe it should be more stressful. VR can deliver this, preferably with real
driving controls and full physical motion like a professional flight
simulator.

VR would let people practice with kids running out in front of the vehicle,
with moose on the road, with spins on ice, with downed power lines, with
floodwaters, with a blown front tire at highway speed, with the car in front
swerving to reveal a sofa on the road, with windows suddenly fogging up, and
so many other troubles that are hard to safely practice in the normal way. VR
would let us train people to avoid rolling a vehicle off the road in a panic
when an animal crosses the highway. VR would let learners drive for 6 hours of
monotonous highway in the dark, proving that they can do it without becoming
too drowsy to operate the vehicle.

------
waste_monk
My driving instructor was very stressful (lots of yelling at me and other
drivers), but given the sheer amount of bad drivers on the road these days it
ended up being helpful - when "stressed out" is the baseline when you're
driving, you either break and find a different instructor or unlearn the
stress response and stay calm while driving.

I've narrowly avoided several accidents caused by other drivers (running red
lights at intersections, changing lanes without looking and nearly running me
off the road, road rage, etc.) which I partly attribute to being able to stay
calm and make the right decisions to avoid an accident.

------
chaz6
No matter how good they are, if an accident were to happen, I would want the
presence of a human, if nothing else because you need one person to administer
first aid while another gets help. If I was on my own I would probably be
panicking too much to help.

